# [Libreoffice 4.0] Formules cassées ? [résolu]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je suis passé à libreoffice 4, et j'ai un gros soucis sur mes feuilles, j'ai quasiment toutes les formules cassées (et pourtant ce ne sont que des formules simplissimes). Je me prends systématiquement une erreur 508 :

 *Quote:*   

> 508 	Error: Pair missing 	Missing bracket, for example, closing brackets, but no opening brackets

 

Sur une formule comme "=somme(C4:C6)" c'est quand même dur à comprendre.

Même un simple =2*(C4-C3) ne marche pas. Dans ce cas j'ai une erreur 509 :

 *Quote:*   

> 509 	Missing operator 	Operator is missing, for example, "=2(3+4) * ", where the operator between "2" and "(" is missing.

 

Quelqu'un a vu ça ? Une idée ?

Merci !

----------

## lmarcini

Hello,

J'ai eu le problème aussi. C'est dû au à libreoffice-l10n (la version 4.0.0.1 semble être buggée). Deux solutions :

- enlever libreoffice-l10n

- se faire un ebuild local avec la version l10n 4.0.0.2  (en enlevant toutes les langues sauf l'anglais et le français dans l'ebuild car il semble que les sources de certaines langues ne soient pas encore disponibles -> cas avec le russe par exemple).

Laurent.

----------

## Kevin57

J'avais le même problème et cette solution fonctionne et est toute simple à mettre en œuvre. Merci beaucoup!

----------

## razer

Cette version 4 me pose aussi pleins de soucis

Le cadre des formules est trop petit, et donc il me coupe une partie des infos (impossible de représenter des vecteurs avec des caractères majuscules, sous pein qu'il me bouffe la flèche du dessus

Les épaisseurs de trait des imports draw (via metafile) dans world ne sont plus respectés lors de l'impression, et le je retrouve avec des traits énormes

Elle ne résout pas un seul des bugs de l'âge de pierre, qui me pourrissent la vie depuis l'antiquité

Bref, j'ai downgradé en 3.6...

----------

## gbetous

Merci lmarcini !

En effet, j'ai simplement supprimé libreoffice-i10n et tout refonctionne.

----------

## guilc

Et tu peux le réinstaller maintenant. La version 4.0.0.2 qui corrige ce souci est arrivée dans portage ce matin  :Laughing: 

----------

